# Frage zu Distanzsensoren



## MichaelHauner (29 Mai 2011)

hallo Leute,

ich hab mal eine Frage bezüglich Distanzsensoren.
Mit diesen Sensoren kann man ja eine Distanz messen. Mich interesseiren Distanzen im sehr kleinen Bereich. Ich würde gerne in einem Messbereich von etwa 400mm bis 500mm eine Veränderung von etwa 1mm detektieren können.

Ich habe hier eine Seite mit solchen Sensoren gefunden:

http://www.betasensorik.biz/Spezial-Optosensoren/Distanzsensoren

Dort habe ich dieses Sensor gefunden, mit einem Messbereich bis 500mm

http://www.betasensorik.biz/epages/62725610.sf/de_DE/?ObjectPath=/Shops/62725610/Products/OT27504

Jetzt kommt meine Frage. Im Datenblatt steht das dieser Sensor eine Auflösung von 0,5mm hat. Kann ich dann damit eine Distanzveränderung von 1mm detektieren? Oder sagt die Auflösung etwas anderes aus?

Verstehe ich das richtig das man theoretisch mit diesem Sensor eine Distanzveränderung AB 0,5mm messen kann, alles drunter also zum Beispiel 0,1mm ist nicht mehr möglich?

Für eine Antwort wäre ich sehr dankbar 

gruß

Michael


----------



## Blockmove (29 Mai 2011)

Im Prinzip hast du recht.
Allerdings kommt auch noch der Linearitätsfehler dazu. Da der Sensor auch noch analog arbeitet, musst du auch die Wandlungsfehler berücksichtigen. Die Oberflächenbeschaffenheit des Messobjekts geht auch noch ein.
Am besten lässt du dir ein Mustergerät kommen und testest den Sensor mit deiner Anwendung.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MichaelHauner (29 Mai 2011)

hi,

danke für die Antwort.

Lineartätsfaktor, Wandlungsfehler. Können die mein Ergebniss massiv beeinträchtigen? 

Gibt es prinzipiell eine Oberfläche wo man sagen kann das es absolut nicht geht?

Denke mal das es bei rauer Oberfläche  eher Probleme gibt?

danke

gruß

Michael


----------



## rostiger Nagel (29 Mai 2011)

Ich habe zb mit Holz Schlechte Erfahrung gemacht, da dieses ein lebendes
Produkt ist, Farbunterschiede bzw. Rauheit beeinträchtigen den Messwert 
erheblich. Wenn du gewährleisten kannst das die objekteigenschaften, an-
nähernd gleich bleiben, kann es gut funktionieren.


----------



## holgermaik (29 Mai 2011)

Hallo
Ich würde bei deiner Genauigkeit lieber ein Gerät mit digitaler Schnittstelle bevorzugen. Lase oder Lap bieten z.B. Geräte mit RS232 oder eventl. ein Gerät mit Profibus. Da fallen die ganzen Wandlungen weg. Die Montage sollte optimal genau 90° sein. Ich arbeite mit Stahl und da gibt es bei unterschiedlichen Reflexionen auch Messunterschiede.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## MichaelHauner (29 Mai 2011)

hi,

kannst du mir paar beispiele zeigen mit digital?

Bin auf dem Gebiet nicht sehr erfahren


----------



## MichaelHauner (29 Mai 2011)

heisst das ich sollte ein gerät mit schnittstelle RS232 nehmen

als beispiel

http://www.welotec.com/de/industrie...e-distanzsensoren/owls-laser-distanzsensoren/

??

sind dann die wandlungsfehler damit weg

Wie sieht es mit einer RS-485 Schnitstelle aus? was ist das? Geht das auch

http://www.welotec.com/de/industrie...he-distanzsensoren/owl-laser-distanzsensoren/


----------



## holgermaik (29 Mai 2011)

http://www.lase.de/produkte/distanzmesser/triangulationssysteme/de.html
http://www.lap-laser.com/indallde/produkte/sensoren/default.html

Die Frage ist, welches Material gemessen werden soll und was es kosten darf. Je genauer desto teurer.
Grüsse


----------



## holgermaik (29 Mai 2011)

Habe deinen Post nicht gesehen.
Das Gerät wäre evtl. auch was.
Den linearitätsfehler bekommst du damit nicht weg.
Wandlungsfehler schon. Das Gerät hat den Wert digital, wandelt es in analog und deine SPS oder was auch immer wandelt den Analogwert wieder in digital.
Diese beiden Schritte fallen dann weg. Welche Schnittstelle du wählst hängt von deinem Gegenpart ab, was dieser kann.
Grüsse Holger


----------



## Blockmove (30 Mai 2011)

MichaelHauner;334932

Denke mal das es bei rauer Oberfläche  eher Probleme gibt?

l[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Rauhe Oberflächen sind in der Regel einfacher als hochglänzende.
> Wenn allerdings Reflektionen hinzukommen,dann sind Distanzsensoren auf Triamgulationsbasis oft überfordert. Verzinkte Bleche können da richtig ekelhaft sein.
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter


----------



## Tec1 (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo Michael,
Laser-Distanz-Sensoren sind besonders geeignet für Messvorgänge an kleinen und schnell bewegten Objekten. Für poröse oder sehr raue Oberflächen stehen Sensoren mit besonderen Lichtstrahlgeometrien
zur Verfügung. 
*
Auflösung*: Die Auflösung entspricht der kleinst möglichen Abstandsänderung, die eine messbare Änderung am Ausgangssignal bewirkt.
*Linearität*: Die Linearität ist die Abweichung von einer idealen  linearen Funktion (Geraden). Sie wird meist in Prozent vom  Messbereichsendwert angegeben.

Beispiel
Messbereich:
100 ... 500 mm
Auflösung:
0,2 ... 0,5 mm
Linearitätsabweichung:
± 0,8 ... ± 2 mm

Tipp von Blockmove beherzigen:
Am besten lässt du dir ein Mustergerät kommen und testest den Sensor mit deiner Anwendung.


----------



## rheumakay (30 Mai 2011)

Hallo,
beschreibe doch einmal GENAU was du machen willst.
es kommt ja auf ganz viele Faktoren an , welchen sensor man nehmen soll.
um noch einen hersteller zu nennen...wir haben geräte von KEYENCE im Einsatz (Baureihe PX), funktionieren einwandfrei, haben glasfaserkabel usw..
es gibt auch andere Baureihen mit sog. Laser-Wegmesssensoren...


----------



## MichaelHauner (30 Mai 2011)

hi,

erstmal danke das so viele antworten. Also was im Grunde mein Ziel ist.

Ich habe einen Heizkessel, dort wird Kontrolliert Kleine Mengen Kohle verbrannt. Diese verbrannten Kohlen, fallen dann als Partikel (Koks) kontrolliert auf eine Sonde. Diese PArtikel häufen sich an.

Genau das möchte ich praktisch detektieren. Die Anhäufung ab 1mm, also NICHT einen einzelnen Partikel(Wäre auch zu klein). Wenn ich eine Anhäufung von 1mm habe, habe ich gedacht das der Distanzsensor plötzlich ein Hinderniss  praktisch vor den Augen hat und PLÖTZLICH einen kürzeren Weg misst. Mir geht es auch GARNICHT darum wie genau dieser Weg ist von Sensor zum Hindernissss, sondern nur das der Sensor plötzlich merkt, dass sich der Weg stark verkleinert hat, weil plötzlich ein Hinderniss da ist. Der Abstand vom Sensor zur Sonde sind etwa 500 bis 600mm.

Ich habe eine Skizze angefertigt


Vielleicht gibt es auch einen Anderen Sensor der das besser kann als ein Distanzsensor? Ich hoffe jemand hat eine Idee


gruß

michael


----------



## MichaelHauner (30 Mai 2011)

wären da vil. auch Ultraschallsensoren möglich?

http://www.welotec.com/de/industrielle-sensoren/produkte/ultraschallsensoren/


----------

